# Revamping LizardMen,Help



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

So ive been playing a few games and ive relised that this game seriously is only about Static combat res *i played skaven -_-* now i thought my EotG could kill a squad even i didnt charge well i ofund out i was so damn wrong.

So i need to start figuring out what Lord i should take slan nor oldblood on carnosaur,weapons on them general strategys

heroes same as above, ive figured that scar vet with burning blade of chotect and Venom of the firefly frog is amazing.

how many blocks of saurus i should have along with how many in a squad their should be ect ect 

So i just need help from the lizardmen community to help me get into this game a little more.


----------



## Imperial Anvil (Mar 9, 2009)

I've found that having two blocks of Saurus 15 in each with spears, standard and musician is quite flexible while still being hard hitting and difficult to take out. all this for under 200 pts.

With either a combat geared and/or BSB + war banner holding Scar Vet they can be almost unstoppable. 

The rest of your army should work around supporting your Saurus, 

-stegadons are great at drawing fire and as you worked out needs to charge. By using your saurus to absorb the enemy charge while your stegadon is set up for a flank in the next turn can mince most opponents.

-skink skirmishers in groups of 10 are cheap and will deter march blocking flyers, which is bad as your best bet for victory is to get your saurus up into combat asap. Also great for pulling frenzied units into position for your own charges.

-skinks with kroxigors are great as well. not only do they have greater charge range, fear, poison and str 6 attacks. but they soak up ranged attacks with ease. normmaly I run 16 skinks and 2 kroxigors, the only problem with these is in combat attackers will focus attacks on the skinks giving them easy combat res. more for a counter charge unit than a frontal attacker.

-salamanders are great as well, move them up on the flanks and lob shots at low str formations, one wound and they take the panic.

I know you only have the units you have but the basic idea here is that the rest of your army works around your saurus warriors, making up for their short commings.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is my successful build, so far it's 7win/3loss - 2k points

Lord on Cold one, Stegadon helm, Sword of battle, glyph Necklace
Skink priest, 2x dispel scroll
Saurus scar-Vet, Shield of the Mirror'd Pool, Venom of firefly frog, halberd

4 stand Swarms (tarpit for enemy heavies) 
20 man saurus w/spears, full command
12 man saurus w/hand weapon, musician, banner. Flanking/guarding unit
2x 10 man Skink Skirmishers, blowgun
1x10 man formed skink unit
9 man Cold One riders, full command, Sun Standard of chotec
3 man Kroxigor
2 Salimanders, full command (can be swapped for Razordons)

Swap in EOTG for skink priest, remove swarms and 1xskirmishers, remove 1xdispel scroll.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

well i have been running my saurus as 15 blocks with standard and musician, they seem to do alright, as long as im not out numbered i ussually do at least 4 deaths a combat, at least against plauge monks. id buy kroxigors but 20 bucks a piece for a ketal guy... ugh. im probably going to buy bases for terradons and use flying sprues and mount toy terradons on it for cheap.


----------

